# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  β-καροτένιο

## amatina

Μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το β-καροτένιο τα πτηνά?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Γιατι οχι  Μιχαλη;

----------


## amatina

Υπάρχει καμίαεπιστημονική απόδειξη για αυτό το γεγονός?

----------


## adreas

Μετά  από  αναζήτηση   στο  διαδίκτυο   για  τροφές  που  είναι  πλούσιες   σε  Β-καροτένιο   ήταν   το  αποξηραμένο   βερίκοκο    έτσι  αγόρασα   και  το  έβαλα  στο  κλουβί  σε μια πιάστρα  αλλά   δεν……………………….   Έτσι  απέτυχα!!!!

----------


## amatina

Γιατί Ανδρέα θέλεις πλούσια τροφή  σε β καροτένιο?

----------


## Deukalion

Τι εννοείς με το χρησιμοποιούν;
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5090096/
http://www.cebc.cnrs.fr/publipdf/2009/Tanvez_PB.pdf

----------


## adreas

> Γιατί Ανδρέα θέλεις πλούσια τροφή  σε β καροτένιο?


Το  ήθελα   για   το  κόκκινο   της  μάσκας  ξέρεις  περνάνε   πολλά   από  το  μυαλό  μου!!!!

----------


## gonousas

....τα λυσαμε ολα τα προβληματα μας ,να δουμε και με την β-carotine.....
(σα να μου φαινεται μας τρολλαρεις .....)

----------


## amatina

Ανδρέα εάν τα πτηνά μεταβολίζουν το β- καροτένιο και αυτό σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες τότε  αυτό θα γίνεται μόνο  βιταμίνη Α ξέχασε το χρωματισμό των φτερών. Πχ από καρότο δεν μπορούν να πάρουν καθόλου γιατί δεν διαθέτουν το κατάλληλο  ένζυμο ώστε να μπορούν να πέπτουν την κυτταρίνη

Τα σαρκοφάγα θηλαστικά δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το β-καροτένιο και το ίδιο μπορεί να ισχύει και για τα πτηνά.
https://lafeber.com/vet/avian-nutrition-glossary/

----------


## jk21

Αν και το θεμα εχει ξανασυζητηθει πανω κατω και αλλες στιγμες  , ας εκφρασω και εδω την αποψη μου . Καταρχην πρεπει να προσδιορισει ο Μιχαλης σε ποια ειδη πουλιων αναφερεται .Εχει ανοιξει το θεμα στα ιθαγενη και μαλλον αναφερεται μονο σε αυτα , ομως και σε αυτα δεν μπορουμε να κανουε γενικευσεις  . Ρωταει επισης γενικα και οταν αναφερομαστε γενικα , μονο και μονο η μετατροπη σε βιταμινη Α και οι επιδρασεις σε ανοσοποιητικο και καποια αλλα σημεια στην υγεια και εκκολαπτικοτητα των πτηνων που αναφερονται στις ερευνες που παρεθεσε ο Δημητρης ο Deucalion νομιζω ηδη δινουν απαντηση , οτι η β καροτινη σαφως ειναι χρησιμη στα πουλια , σε αλλα περισσοτερο και σε αλλα λιγοτερο .Αν περιοριστουμε ομως στις χρωστικες της ιδιοτητες στο φτερωμα , τοτε η συζητηση παει πιο περα 

Ως προς το φτερωμα λοιπον 


Για τα καναρινια καταρχην ειναι σαφες οτι μπορει να επηρεασει στα πουλια κοκκινου παραγοντα και το ειχαμε δει ξεκαθαρα στην ερευνα για το βαψιμο τους απο καροτενοειδη που σε αυτα τα πουλια μπορουν να μετατραπουνε σε κετοκαροτενοειδη

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/bior...27532.full.pdf




> _In addition, wefound that red-factor canaries can convert a diverse array of dietary precursors—namely_* β-carotene*_, lutein/zeaxanthin, and β-cryptoxanthin—into the red ketocarotenoids α-doradexanthin,canthaxanthin, and echinenone. These data are the first experimental demonstration that redcanaries can produce red ketocarotenoids from yellow dietary precursors alone.
> 
> __Επιπρόσθετα, διαπιστώσαμε ότι τα καναρίνια του κόκκινου παράγοντα μπορούν να μετατρέψουν μια ποικιλία διατροφικών προδρόμων -_ _β-καροτένιο,__ λουτεΐνη / ζεαξανθίνη και β-κρυπτοξανθίνη - στα κόκκινα κετοκαροτενοειδή α-δωδεξαξανθίνη, κανθαξανθίνη και εχινενόνη. Αυτά τα δεδομένα είναι η πρώτη πειραματική επίδειξη ότι οι redcanaries μπορούν να παράγουν κόκκινα κετοκοροτενοειδή από κίτρινους διαιτητικούς προδρόμους μόνο._





> with the exception that red-factor canaries onthe *β-carotene treatment had significantly more total carotenoids* than yellow canaries on thesame treatment (t = 3.30, df = 6.06, P = 0.016; Table 1; Fig. 2)


Απο κει και περα , εχουν στο παρελθον παρατεθει και στοιχεια για το βαψιμο των ιθαγενων στο θεμα για το βαψιμο της μασκας της καρδερινας 

*Καρδερίνα , το βάψιμο της μάσκας , red mask of european goldfinch*


στο οποιο ειχαμε δει , οτι η β καροτινη δεν ηταν μια χρωστικη που γενετικα η καρδερινα μετετρεπε σε κοκκινο κετοκαροτενοειδες μεσα της , ηταν ομως η λουτεινη  . Εκει στα σχολια του αρθρου ο Μιχαλης θυμαμαι ειχε τη θεση οτι και αλλα πιο σκουρα  καροτενοειδη ειναι απαιτητα για την καρδερινα , ωστε να βαφει σωστα η μασκα .Ειχε παρεθεσει και τη ζεαξανθινη και την Β καροτινη τοτε .Η θεση μου ηταν οτι μονο η λουτεινη (συμφωνα με οσα μεχρι στιγμης υπαρχουν δεδομενα ) δειχνει να εχει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα μετατροπης σε κετοκαροτενοειδη σε αυτο το πουλι ( υπαρχουν σε σχετικο πινακα στο αρθρο ) και τα αλλα πορτοκαλι καροτενοειδη , αν μπορουν να επηρεασουν  την μασκα σε πιο σκουρα κοκκινη αποχρωση ,  τοτε απαιτουνται σε συγκεντρωσεις τετοιες που θα επηρεαζουν οχι μονο τη μασκα  της καρδερινας αλλα και περιοχες οπου υπαρχει λευκο και κιτρινο στο φτερωμα . Πιθανοτατα να το κανουν και οι καθαρα κοκκινες χρωστικες (ασταξανθινη ,κανθαξανθινη  ) σε οχι υψηλες συγκεντρωσεις πιο ευκολα αλλα σιγουρα τοτε θα επηρεαζουν και τα κιτρινα φτερα . Εχω δει πουλια που εχουν παθει κατι τετοιο . Μαλλον οφειλοτανε σε παροχη κανθαξανθινης ή ισως στη χρωστικη που εχουν οι λεγομες κοκκινες βιταμινες (ειτε το καρμινιο ειτε Αννατο μαλλον ) . Για το θεμα αυτο , αν θελεις ας μας βοηθησει ο Δημητρης ο Deucalion γιατι εχω καταλαβει οτι εχει γνωσεις γενετικης και θα ξερει πραγματα ως προς το φτερωμα της καρδερινας και πια σημεια του μπορουν να επηρεαστουν και πως , απο χρωστικες αυτουσιες εκτος της λουτεινης που ξεκαθαρα επιστημονικα , δειχνει να ειναι η μονη που γενετικα μετατρεπεται σε πιο κοκκινο κετοκαροτενοειδες . 

Ας παμε ομως σε αλλα πουλια που ειναι εμφανης η επιδραση της β καροτινης ( βλεπετε στον πινακα οπου σαν original pigment αναφερεται η b carot )  και μαλιστα εχουμε στοιχεια πως μετατρεπεται στο φτερωμα ειτε σε εχινενονη σε καποια ειτε σε κανθαξανθινη σε καποια αλλα  , λογω καθαρα γενετικης προδιαθεσης συνηθως με οξειδωση της 


http://avianmedicine.net/wp-content/...nutrition1.pdf







Αυτα για τα αλλα πουλια ... Ξερω ομως οτι τους περισσοτερους τους καιει η καρδερινα .Για την καρδερινα εχουμε εδω και χρονια συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια και αυτη τη στιγμη θα πρεπε να συζηταμε τα αποτελεσματα δοκιμων στην πραξη , εστω με λουτεινη . Να τα συζηταμε και να τα δειχνουμε , γιατι αν δεν δειχνουμε κατι , ο καθενας μπορει να ισχυριζεται οτιδηποτε και μαλιστα να βγαζει και καλοπροαιρετα λαθος συμπερασματα , γιατι σωστα βγαινουν με δοκιμες κατω απο συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες συγκρισης ανα εκτροφη και οχι τυχαιες και αγνωστες για τον καθενα . Δυστυχως τοσα χρονια δεν το εχουμε δει .... 



Δημητρη Deucalion δεν ξερω το βαθος των γνωσεων σου στη γεννετικη , ομως σιγουρα εχεις ειτε διαβασει αρκετα απο hobby ειτε καποια στιγμη την σπουδασες ειτε σαν επιστημη ειτε σαν μαθημα μερους αλλης επιστημης . Πιστευω σε αυτον τον τομεα μπορεις να βοηθησεις ουσιαστικα να παει η εκτροφη μπροστα στον τοπο και η Ελλαδα να πετυχει πραγματα σε διαφορα ειδη πουλιων , οχι μονο με συνθετικες χρωστικες αλλα και με παραλληλη εκμεταλλευση του πλουτου των φυσικων , αν γινει σωστη χρηση .Αν αυτο μπορει να εχει ορια στα καναρινια κατα τη γνωμη σου , πιστευω στην καρδερινα και καποια αλλα ιθαγενη ( φανετο ,καρμποντακος , πυρρουλες κλπ ) εχει αρκετο ενδιαφερον απο αρκετους . Ο Μιχαλης , εγω , ισως να ξερουμε να βρισκουμε ερευνες .Εσυ ξερεις σιγουρα περισσοτερο να της εξηγεις .... 

Καλο << παιχνιδι >> λοιπον για τη συνεχεια , αν η υποθεση εχει περαιτερω ψωμι και εγω θα παρακολουθω και θα μαθαινω !


* Μιχαλη στο συνδεσμο που παρεθεσες δεν λεει μονο για βιταμινη Α  ...



> Beta-carotene
> Dietary carotenoid that serves as a vitamin A precursor *or pigment in some species.* Found in dark green, yellow, and orange fruits and vegetables. Mammalian carnivores cannot utilize beta-carotene and the same may hold true for birds.

----------


## Deukalion

Πιστεύω πως αν κάποιος ενδιαφερόταν για των χρωματισμό των καρδερινών,θα  πλήρωνε και θα κατέβαζε την παρακάτω έρευνα του που αναφέρει μεταξύ  άλλων και αυτό:
*In the head plumage of C. carduelis more oxidized ϵ,ϵ-carotenoids  (C40H52O3 and C40H52O4) were present in all individuals examined.

*https://www.researchgate.net/publica...ic_Carduelinae

Δεν ξέρω αν η β-καροτίνη βοηθά ή όχι στην καρδερίνα και δεν με νοιάζει.
Αυτό  που ξέρω είναι πως αν δώσεις ένα end-product στο πουλί την λάθος  στιγμή,θα το στείλει παντού.Πχ το end-product που λέγεται κανθαξανθίνη  (ακόμα και σε ένα κίτρινο λιποχρωμικό).Η β-καροτίνη δεν είναι  end-product (αν και μπορεί να περάσει τελικά στο πτέρωμα).
Το θέμα  λοιπόν είναι:κάποιος διαβάζει την έρευνα,βλέπει όλα τα end-products και  είτε τα δίνει την κατάλληλη στιγμή,είτε βρίσκει το μονοπάτι του  μεταβολισμού για να φτάσουμε σε αυτά τα προιόντα.Αν δεν αναφέρει τα  μονοπάτια η ίδια η έρευνα,πάει στην παρακάτω και ακολουθεί το μονοπάτι  αντίστροφα,απο το τελικό προιόν....στο αρχικό.
https://link.springer.com/article/10...862-016-0731-z

Τώρα το θέμα με τους καρποντάκους είναι εξαντλημένο επιστημονικά.Όπου και να κοιτάξεις,βλέπεις καρποντάκους και έρευνες.
Για  τους καρποντάκους λοιπόν αλλά και για όποιον θέλει να γίνει απο εντελώς  άσχετος,ξαφνικός γκουρού στο χρώμα ΓΕΝΙΚΑ και ειδικά,κατεβάζει αυτό το  βιβλίο που κυκλοφορεί σπασμένο:https://global.oup.com/academic/prod...cc=us&lang=en&
Πραγματικά τα γράφει όλα (συκώτια , επιδερμίδες  ,λιποπρωτείνες , καροτενοειδή ,χρώμα και μήκη κύματος ) .
Στο  90% όλων των ερευνών υπάρχει ο ίδιος επιστήμονας,ο Hill.Διαβάστε όλες  τις έρευνές του και τις επιμέρους έρευνες των συνεργατών του.Ομοίως για  τον McGraw.Οι δύο τους έγραψαν το μνημειώδες Bird Coloration  vol1&2.Επισης την Stradi,τον Inouye και τον Perez.

Δημήτρη σε  ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια αλλά δεν το βλέπω.Ο χώρος κουράζει και  έχω χάσει και το ενδιαφέρον να ψάχνω και να μοιράζομαι.Χάρισμά τους που  λένε.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν εχεις τις γνωσεις ...

η *iso astaxanthine* που αναφερεται εδω

*Καρδερίνα , το βάψιμο της μάσκας , red mask of european goldfinch*


> Η καρδερίνα δεν χρησιμοποιεί μόνο για το βάψιμο του κίτρινου στο φτέρωμα της την λουτείνη αλλά και για τη δημιουργία του κόκκινου στην μάσκα της . Οι χρωστικές που έχουν ανιχνευθεί στα φτερά της καρδερίνας , ειναι οι : 
> 
> _
> 
> a) ε,ε- carotene-3,3'-dione 
> b) 3-hydroxy-ε,ε-carotene-3'-one
> c) 4,4'-dihydroxy-ε,ε-carotene-3,3'-dione (iso-astaxanthin)
> d) 4-hydroxy-ε,ε-carotene-3,3'-dione
> 
> ...



ως μια απ τις δυο χρωστικες που ανιχνευονται στη μασκα  , ειναι η ιδια με την 
* C40H52O4 

*που αναφερεται στην ερευνα που μας παρεθεσες; γιατι η ερευνα που ειχα παραθεσει την αναφερει ως χρωστικη που δεν συναντιεται στη φυση αλλα δημιουργειται απ τον οργανισμο του πουλιου , ομως η * C40H52O4  
*απο το ψαξιμο στο google δειχνει να συμπιπτει με την Aσταξανθινη 

https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/Astaxanthin




> *Molecular Formula*C40H52O4


Γνωριζεις χημικα τις διαφορες astaxanthin και isoastaxanthin ;


Η αλλη που αναφερεται στην ερευνα που παρεθεσες ειναι η  loniceraxanthin 
https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/com...someric-SMILES



> *Molecular Formula*C40H52O3


που στη φυση το μονο που βρισκω , ειναι οτι υπαρχει σε δυο ειδη αγιοκληματος (οχι το ντοπιο )


https://www.degruyter.com/downloadpd...1973-7-813.pdf


Βεβαια αυτες οι δυο ειναι το τελικο αποτελεσμα (κετοκαροτενοειδες ) και το ζητημα ειναι πως μπορουμε να φτασουμε εκει μεσω αλλων χρωστικων που υπαρχουν πιο ευκολα σε φυσικες πηγες και κυριως ποιες ειναι αυτες που η καρδερινα βρισκει στη φυση , αν υπαρχουν εκτος της λουτεινης 

Το αρθρο ισως μπορεσω να το δω και με ... πλαγιο τροπο .Θα δουμε

----------


## Deukalion

Δημήτρη δεν γνωρίζω χημεία και δεν το έχω ψάξει παραπάνω ή δεν βρήκα κάτι καλύτερο.Τα μονοπάτια του μεταβολισμού είναι περίεργα και εν πολλοίς ανεξερεύνητα στα πτηνά.Για αυτό και πρότεινα τον μέχρι τώρα γνωστό χάρτη όλων των μεταβολών των καροτενοειδών στα πτηνά.Απο αυτόν δύσκολα πας απο λουτειινη στις προαναφερθείσες ουσίες.Πιο έυκολα πας απο ζεαξανθίνη και β-καροτίνη (που τεχνικά οι επιστήμονες πολλές φορές την θεωρούν ανοιχτόχρωμη,"κίτρινη" δλδ) .Η δεύτερη ουσία η ...203 νομίζω είναι η adonirubin (φαίνεται στον χάρτη).Ζήτα την έρευνα και αν στην στείλουν,καλώς.


Το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου κόπηκε κατα λάθος.Σε ευχαριστούσα για τα καλά σου λόγια και επισήμανα οτι ο "χώρος" κουράζει,οπότε δεν με βλέπω για πολλά πολλά.Αυτά.

----------


## amatina

Οι καρδερίνες στη φύση τρώνε βρύα και λειχήνες, μάλλον πρέπει να ψάξουμε και στα δυο

----------


## jk21

Το ποστ κοπηκε για τους λογους που θα δεις εδω   Κομμένα ποστ  . Ειναι καποιο προβλημα που εχουμε αλλα στο εμφανισα τωρα  

Πριν καποιο διαστημα δεν θα σε κατανοουσα οταν θα ακουγα οτι σε εχει κουρασει ο χωρος (υποθετω ευρυτερα ο εκτροφικος , διαδικτυακος και μη )  . Τωρα θα σου πω οτι ισως και να εχεις δικιο . Ομως χωρις να βαζουμε στην ακρη σημαντικοτερες προτεραιοτητες στη ζωη μας , ισως μια προσπαθεια αξιζει και ας παει χαμενη ... Σε καθε περιπτωση ευχομαι εστω και σποραδικα , εδω τουλαχιστον να βρισκεις ενδιαφεροντα καποια θεματα συζητησης 


Τις πληροφοριες στο αλλο θεμα για το βαψιμο της μασκας , τις ειχα βρει σε αυτο το αρθρο  και εκει υπηρχε αναφορα μεν για δυο χρωστικες που ειναι υπευθυνες για τη μασκα , δεν μοιαζουν ομως να εχουν τον χημικο τυπο της ασταξανθινης και της adonirubin  . 


Οι χρωστικες που αναφερονται στην ερευνα αυτη που παρεθεσες 

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...ic_Carduelinae

 η  astaxanthin ειναι η  3,3′-Dihydroxy-β,β-carotene-4,4′-dione 

  και 

 η  adonirubin αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι     3-hydroxy- β,β-Carotene-4,4'-dione,


 ενω αυτες που αναφερονται εκει εχουν  διαφορετικο τυπο 






 c) 4,4'-dihydroxy-ε,ε-carotene-3,3'-dione (iso-astaxanthin)




d) 4-hydroxy-ε,ε-carotene-3,3'-dione.






https://www.researchgate.net/publica...es_and_Females




> under these conditions we expected the effect ofparasites on their hosts to be maximal. To our
> knowledge, this is the first study done analysing
> the relationship between plumage coloration in
> both sexes and several groups of parasites at a
> time. 
> METHODS
> The European Goldfinch is a 12-cm long, seed-eat-
> ing finch that has a unique colour pattern on its
> head. The front of the face has a conspicuous crim-
> ...








Παντως στο avianmedicine.net η αναφορα για τις χρωστικες που ανιχνευτηκαν στα φτερα της μασκας , δινει ως πηγη φυσικη (αρχικη ) την λουτεινη σε συνδιασμο με την κερατινη του φτερωματος 





και μαλλον αν αυτο το 4 hydroxy canary xanthophyll  που δειχνει εδω εχει σχεση , τοτε απο λουτεινη ξεκινα  (γιατι στην αλλη ερευνα αναφερονται ως canary xanthophylls    c και d  





Ομως δεν εχουμε τιποτα να χασουμε με τη χρηση τοσο με το να βρουμε τροπους να προσθεσουμε  Aσταξανθινη  στη διατροφη αλλα και adonirubin που απο οτι βρηκα , υπαρχει σε ενα ανθος που μοιαζει με παπαρουνα και ανεμωνα (αλλα δεν ειναι καποιο απ αυτα και αυτα δεν εχουν αυτη τη χρωστικη .... μην παρερμηνευτει 


Αναφερομαι στο 

*Adonis aestivalis * 



που εχει και adonirubin αλλα και φουλ ασταξανθινη απο οτι βλεπω στις ερευνες (στα πεταλα του ) 

https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article...2/60_2_47/_pdf

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3180810/


Στην Ελλαδα βλεπω οτι το αναφερουμε ως Αδωνι 





adonirubin
 3-hydroxy- β,β-Carotene-4,4'-dione,

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη μονο για καποιο ειδος λειχηνας που δεν εχουμε εδω βρισκω κατι 

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...dr.19911020518


Το θεμα βεβαια ειναι να βρισκαμε κατι που ο καθενας μπορει να ξεχωρισει και να δωσει με ασφαλεια ...

----------


## amatina

Τα κετοκοροτενοειδή, όπως η ασταξανθίνη και η κανθαξανθίνη, έχουν σημαντικές εφαρμογές στις βιομηχανίες τροφίμων, καλλυντικών, τροφίμων και ζωοτροφών. Η ασταξανθίνη προέρχεται από β-καροτένιο με 3-υδροξυλίωση και 4-κετολίωση και στις δύο τελικές ομάδες ιονόνης. Αυτές οι αντιδράσεις καταλύονται από β-καροτένιο υδροξυλάση και βήτα-καροτένιο κετολάση, αντίστοιχα. Η αντίδραση υδροξυλίωσης είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη στα ανώτερα φυτά, αλλά η κετοποίηση περιορίζεται σε λίγα βακτήρια, μύκητες και μερικά μονοκύτταρα πράσινα άλγη.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18992217

----------


## gonousas

*Adonis aestivalis   για νεραγκουλα μου μοιαζει*

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχει σχεση Κωστα .Μονο με ανεμωνα μοιαζει πολυ

----------

